# Feeding my pregnant queen



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

Looking for recommendations on the best brand of food to be feeding my pregnant queen. She is only 3 weeks in at the moment but I have put her back onto kitten food already as she is fairly light and I want her to gain some weight before the kittens start taking from her. So at the moment she is eating felix as good as it looks kitten & James wellbeloved kitten biscuits. I know that the royal canin mother and babycat biscuits are good for pregnant queens so I had planned on moving her over to these when I am 100% sure that her mating has been successful but I wondered if anyone could recommend another good brand for her? Many thanks


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Someone more experienced will come along shortly but Felix is only 4% meat. My adult cat (neutered) has Lily's Kitchen food that is 65% meat and no nasty ingredients and does really well on it. No idea about dry as we don't feed it.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

As with all cheaper cat food, Felix is only 4% of the named meat - the flavour. It has more than 4% meat products in total in it.

*Ingredients:* 
*Meat Menus in Jelly:*_ Meat and meat by-products (min. 4% of the specified type), vegetable protein extracts, fish and fish by-products, minerals, sugar._​
Lily's Kitchen is good but expensive, especially if you are feeding pouches or trays rather than cans.

There are lots of cheaper, good foods on Zooplus which are available in mixed packs of 200g tins. examples are:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/smilla/smilla_trial_packs/208988
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/catz_finefood#Trial_Packs
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/grau/grau_gourmet_grainfree/227514 (the grain-free not the feast)
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/feringa_wet_cat_food#Saver_Packs

There is also the Happy Kitty Company.

https://www.happykittycompany.co.uk/


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Should add you don't want to overfeed her - getting fat won't help her. It might be worth checking her against a condition scoring website.

What breed is she?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Your mentor will know what works well for her girls.

We don't change our girls diets, they eat the same raw & wet all the time.


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

Thank you for all of those links I will have a look and defiantly order some of those. Obviously I don't want her getting too big but I do think she needs to gain a little weight. She is a British shorthair cross.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Why are you breeding a cross breed? As she's only just mated you can take her in to be spayed asap


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope you know all about labour with BSH and have enough money for a c-section.

Would be alot safer and cheaper to spay.


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> Why are you breeding a cross breed? As she's only just mated you can take her in to be spayed asap


First of all I am not taking her to be spayed and I find it quite rude that you are even questioning why I am breeding her. I don't mean to be rude to you at all but why does it bother you that I am breeding a cross breed? The way I see it is, yes lots of people prefer to have pedigree kittens but I didn't purchase a pedigree kitten when I bought my queen I wasn't bothered weather she was pedigree or not all I saw was the most perfect beautiful kitten for a reasonable price and I knew I had to have her. Some people or families with multiple children can't necessarily afford to pay £600 for a pedigree breed kitten. One of the other reasons why I choose to purchase my cross breed queen was because I know that pedigree cats are more at risk of having health issues and that their life expectancy is shorter than that of a cross breed. I am well aware that as some people say "there are more cats in the UK than loving homes for them" but I am going to take full responsibility for my queens kittens, I already know of a few people that would like one of them, I will be keeping one and if there is any that I am unable to find a happy home for any of them, then they will have a happy forever home with me also. This will be my queens first and only litter and just to make it clear I will not be having her spayed until she has birthed her kittens.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Not being funny, but if you didn't have £600 to pay for a health tested kitten, how are you going to afford feeding mum and a litter of kittens.
What happens if she needs a c-section?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Cat rescues are full of cross breeds (moggies).

Pedigree cats are a totally different ball game. While I would never have a pedigree (preferring a rescue), the way they are bred and bought means they are far less likely to end up abandoned or on the streets.


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Not being funny, but if you didn't have £600 to pay for a health tested kitten, how are you going to afford feeding mum and a litter of kittens.
> What happens if she needs a c-section?


I didn't say that I could not afford to pay £600 for a kitten, I said some people may not be able to afford it which may be a reason why they choose to have a cross bread cat. I have the money to feed both the mother and her kittens and if she requires a c-section I will pay for it. To make it clear I have had breeding experience with another cat so I am aware of the various costs involved.


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Cat rescues are full of cross breeds (moggies).
> 
> Pedigree cats are a totally different ball game. While I would never have a pedigree (preferring a rescue), the way they are bred and bought means they are far less likely to end up abandoned or on the streets.


I can't disagree with that but like I have said, i will be taking full responsibility for my queens kittens and if I can't find happy homes for any of them I will be keeping them.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Can I ask what she was mated with ?


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Alexhannah said:


> I said some people may not be able to afford it which may be a reason why they choose to have a cross bread cat.


Then I'm sure they would find a rescue full of cats/ kittens needing homes (already vaccinated, microchipped and neutered - will you be doing that for all of your kittens) for a small fee.

Part of the pedigree cost is to cover the cost of vaccinating, neutering and micro chipping. Plus the cost towards food vet bills. Proper breeders don't make much money by the time costs have been taken out.


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

SpringDance said:


> Then I'm sure they would find a rescue full of cats/ kittens needing homes (already vaccinated, microchipped and neutered - will you be doing that for all of your kittens) for a small fee.
> 
> Part of the pedigree cost is to cover the cost of vaccinating, neutering and micro chipping. Plus the cost towards food vet bills. Proper breeders don't make much money by the time costs have been taken out.


I am not going to keep debating this with you, it is clear you disagree with my decisions so there is no point in me keep responding to you. I opened this thread to find out what other breeders found was the best food for their pregnant queens. You are not going to stop me breeding my queen so neither of us should be wasting our time debating it.


----------



## RottieMummy (Dec 26, 2016)

Alexhannah said:


> I didn't say that I could not afford to pay £600 for a kitten, I said some people may not be able to afford it which may be a reason why they choose to have a cross bread cat. I have the money to feed both the mother and her kittens and if she requires a c-section I will pay for it. To make it clear I have had breeding experience with another cat so I am aware of the various costs involved.


Anyone who can't afford £600 for a kitten can't afford a cat! My moggie kitten has cost me £400 in vet bills so far in just 2 weeks that's not including her vaccinations, microchipping, spaying, insurance and anything else she may need in her life. In my case a pedigree kitten with all that done would have been cheaper!


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

There's so many "moggies" in rescues waiting to be rehomed and by adding more mixed breed kittens to the world you're possibly stopping another cat or kitten that's in a rescue from being homed 
I must admit I was ignorant before coming on here & bought jasper from a person on the internet but I have learnt so much that I would never ever do that again.
I agree with @RottieMummy - our kitten over the last 7 weeks has cost us over £800+ and the insurance has paid another £800+ for tests to be done due to his multiple ilness' There are still major risks with "moggie" kittens but are they are magnified because people who breed them don't have them properly tested for anything!!!!!!!
Is this her first and only litter?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Alexhannah said:


> cross bread cat. .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Alexhannah said:


> I didn't say that I could not afford to pay £600 for a kitten, I said some people may not be able to afford it which may be a reason why they choose to have a cross bread cat. I have the money to feed both the mother and her kittens and if she requires a c-section I will pay for it. To make it clear I have had breeding experience with another cat so I am aware of the various costs involved.


How will someone who can't afford £600 for a cat if they plan it afford £600 if they get an unexpected vet bill? Buying a kitten is just the start of the expenses.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Can I ask what she was mated with ?


I notice the lack of response


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Perhaps because the poster has been scared off?

Whether we agree or disagree with someone putting their cat in kitten, it is their choice...

I personally, disagree with spaying a pregnant cat as I don't believe in abortion. However, I am fully aware of the risks of a pregnant cat, after our very recent c-section and dead kittens....

Obviously the poster has made their choice and is now looking for advice on the best way to support the queen.

I would suggest practical advice that will ensure these kittens and mum is healthy....


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Alexhannah said:


> <snip>
> One of the other reasons why I choose to purchase my cross breed queen was because I know that pedigree cats are more at risk of having health issues and that their life expectancy is shorter than that of a cross breed.
> <snip>


Not sure what gave you that idea. All inherited diseases in pedigrees are present in moggies, and since you brought a cross-bred from a probably unscrupulous breeder I expect she's not certain to be clear of the inherited diseases in BSH which can be tested for, also I doubt you know what blood group she is.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

cows573 said:


> Perhaps because the poster has been scared off?
> 
> Whether we agree or disagree with someone putting their cat in kitten, it is their choice...


Yes but it is not the cats choice. We are their voice here.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I recognise it is not the cats choice but given the poster has already made up their mind.... surely now the concern should be for the queen that we want to be as healthy as possible giving the current situation?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The person doesn't need help, said she is experienced, so nothing more to help with.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

catcoonz said:


> The person doesn't need help, said she is experienced, so nothing more to help with.


Exactly. She is so experienced because she has done this before! There is no possibility of changing her mind but perhaps she has never before decided to breed from a 'light' cat. I do wonder just how small the girl really is. Just feeding better food to a small girl is not going to make her have kittens more easily. It could even make the kittens bigger with potentially more risk. I hope her mate was an appropriate size.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm sorry, but I feel that attitude is disappointing from this forum.... 

The poster wouldn't have asked if they didn't want advice.

I am an animal lover, would do anything possible to save or prevent animals from suffering unnecessarily.

If that means answering a post constructively, even if I disagree with them... so be it - for animal welfare.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Before you start, i have spent the past 3 weeks on this forum, all day, then given my mobile number to each person and sat up all night talking them through labour.

Members here helped 3 opps litters in a week, so if a poster is going to be rude and then say i am an experienced breeder, they are not going to listen to any advise anyway.

Every opps litter i have read gets the same spay treatment advise, then they are offered help.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

I know you and others have and appreciate and recognise that... You guys are champions to many owners!

I wasn't going to start, and apologise if you felt that way...

It's just that launching straight in about spaying, may push people that genuinely need advice, away.

I just want to make sure any animal is protected as best possible, regardless of the owners choice.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't mean don't you start in a nasty way.
It annoys me when people ask for help, get the spay advise, then turn rude.

If the person needs help, they can come back and ask, but people need to understand they are not going to get ahhh fluffy kittens, how wonderful, when they clearly stated they are experienced.

It is in this girls best interests to be spayed. She says she is experienced but clearly she isn't, otherwise she would know blood groups and the head size of kittens. She even states herself the girl is small, which is not good news to hear, so i hope she does have enough funds for a c-section, as she is very likely to need one.


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

If you see @catcoonz other thread, you'll know that she doesn't rush in to spay, nor rush in to suggest it to others unless it's in the best interests of the cat.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Catcooz, on a lighter note... Fanta is picking up!!!!

For of those who don't know, my poor adopted pregnant stray cat required a c-section as the kittens were all dead....

We got her spayed at the same time. She has finally decided that she likes the nesting box I made for her! Go figure!!!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I feel so sorry Fanta has no kittens, especially after all she has been through.
You have done well with caring for her. xx


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Yeah, I'm gutted... I was so excited, researching everything for the wee babes....

We did ask if she had milk to be a foster mum for any orphans but no...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Fanta would have been ideal for little Kira, had she not tested positive for giardia.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

@cows573 Sorry if some of my answers are a bit blunt. It's extremely frustrating to read all of these pregnant cat threads and difficult to keep my cool.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

No problem! After what has happened with our dear Fanta, I completely understand where you're coming from....


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am also sorry if i made you feel uncomfortable @cows573.

I am so angry with a certain byb right now, poor little Kira is fighting so hard, she never asked to be born to such an uncaring witch.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Alexhannah said:


> Some people or families with multiple children can't necessarily afford to pay £600 for a pedigree breed kitten.


Of course they can, they may not be able to get one tomorrow but with planning and saving they can adopt a pedigree.
Or they can get a lovely rescue cat.

A little research *before* adopting, rather than after and people won't go to bybs (like yourself), they will choose pedigree or rescue.


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Before you start, i have spent the past 3 weeks on this forum, all day, then given my mobile number to each person and sat up all night talking them through labour.
> 
> Members here helped 3 opps litters in a week, so if a poster is going to be rude and then say i am an experienced breeder, they are not going to listen to any advise anyway.
> 
> Every opps litter i have read gets the same spay treatment advise, then they are offered help.


I apologise to you if I have come across as rude at any point, it was not my intention to do so. I have read everyone's opinions on this thread and I respect all of your opinions. Fact of the matter is i won't be having my queen spayed now until after the kittens are born. So if you have any advice on caring for my pregnant queen (other than spaying) it really would be appreciated.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

Alexhannah, please come back. The people on here are willing to give advice but, a recent, very popular thread on here is about a kitten purchased privately. The kitten is, and was, extremely ill. Left her Mum far too early, from someone that abuses the system,

They are, understandably, very upset and angry about this. And as a result, wary, of what they call back yard breeders...

I recognise that you want to do the best for your girl, and they do to... just please understand the situation and welcome their advice...


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

cows573 said:


> Alexhannah, please come back. The people on here are willing to give advice but, a recent, very popular thread on here is about a kitten purchased privately. The kitten is, and was, extremely ill. Left her Mum far too early, from someone that abuses the system,
> 
> They are, understandably, very upset and angry about this. And as a result, wary, of what they call back yard breeders...
> 
> I recognise that you want to do the best for your girl, and they do to... just please understand the situation and welcome their advice...


Thank you for reaching out to me. That situation really does sound awful and I can understand people's concern and especially with it being the first time I have ever used this site. I really do appreciate any advice I am given.


----------



## cows573 (Apr 20, 2017)

You're welcome!

You can read Kira's story if you go to Cat Chat under Rottiesmum.... you will understand the regular breeders situation if you follow her thread. Just as a by-the-by, be prepared for tears as a cat lover....


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

I would like to add that earlier when I had said that I had previous breeding experice I meant that I am aware of the costs and responsibilities. I wasn't saying that I am experienced in the best way to do things and the best ways to make sure both mother and kittens are healthy. To explain briefly I took in someone else's pregnant queen as they were unable to look after her, I was with her through the birth and then cared for her and the kitten. The owner of the queen then let her get pregnant again and I found myself looking after the pregnant queen and her kittens again. After all of that all of the kittens were fine and I found them all good homes. Then again the woman allowed the cat to get pregnant for a third time in a row and I managed to persuade her to give me permission to take the cat to my vets to have the kittens removed and the cat spayed. Thankfully the cat I am referring to managed to cope with it all and now lives with us permanently and she couldn't be happier. So in terms of experience that is what I have had so I created this thread because this time it was a planned pregnancy and i want to make sure that I am giving my queen the best nutriton for her and her babies.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome back, although i knew if you genuinely needed help you would be back.

Now you are over the defensive "i'm not spaying etc" stage, you are ready to listen.
I can't help people who are not focused, i don't have time to try and break the barrier for when people begin to listen.

Now you are over this stage, we can begin to help your girl.

So, what dates was she mated, being planned we can work out when she is due, unless you know the due date.

You have done cat labour's before, is there anything you are worried about this time round.

More important, you say she is BSH cross, is she cross moggie? and what breed is dad? extremely important you answer this question, as blood groups being wrong will see the kittens die at 2/3 days old and we don't want that.

You say she is small, can you post a photo please, so we can see what you mean by too small.

Lastly, i will give you honest advise. If i feel during labour you need an emergency c-section, i will tell you. Entirely up to you if you choose to take the advise offered, that part lays with you.


----------

